# New Dark Eldar Codex outstanding



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I know you've all probably heard it before, but I got my first glimpse at a finalised version of the new Dark Eldar codex today and it's outstanding.

Not only are there lots of great models, but a tonne of brillaint new units as well such as the Venom transports, along with a host of new characters.

No Kruellagh though:shok:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huron found her and unleash the Warp Beasts on her. Too many Space Pirates as it is.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

got any other tidbits of info that's useful?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

any minis in the book we havent seen yet?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Wait were did you get it?...i want one...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

No Kruellagh?
What the hell?
I have learned that there won't be any Solitaires as well... that idea bugs me.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Wait were did you get it?...i want one...


They've arrived in the black-boxes by now, and consequently, they've leaked.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> They've arrived in the black-boxes by now, and consequently, they've leaked.


Not on the interwebz they haven't.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen the new codex, and it has inspired me. I have redesigned my Eldar along the new lines, and plan to try and use the demo copy to play tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not on the interwebz they haven't.


actually there was a site that had pages of the codex up as a sneak peak for a few days it has leaked and most likely those people who wanted the points of them zoomed in a saved them.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear so many positive outpourings for this codex. Then again, I'm not surprised, it is written by the master of the heavens - Phill 'The EverChosen' Kelly.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not on the interwebz they haven't.


I have personal knowledge on my hard-drive that says you're wrong.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Abomination said:


> I'm glad to hear so many positive outpourings for this codex. Then again, I'm not surprised, it is written by the master of the heavens - Phill 'The EverChosen' Kelly.


im happy they let phil do it instead of the other PoS writers they had.

though Dan abnett might do a good job at writing a codex too. atleast fluff wise.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> any minis in the book we havent seen yet?


Well I saw the new Helions which are more substantial than the old models, with a nice forward sweep. I also saw the new Mandrakes, which are simply awesome, very reminiscent of some of the Dark Elf models.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Had a sneak peek on tuesday at the codex and sprues, looked great! Really tempted me to take them as my next army of choice!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I know most people seem primarily interested in rules/models, but has anyone managed a peak into the fluff changes/additions?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Got a look today.

The artwork is pretty much second to none - I think the drawing for the Scourge is second to none - although I didn't get to see the model for it (if there was one - there were about 20 kids in there and I didn't want to get caught hitting one as they tried to steal it), it seemed quite good, although I didn't get to see it's weapon. They're tough as well - a 4+/6++ Save.

And the Heat Lance is an awesome idea. I'm seriously considering actually collecting a Corsair type army. Instead of the wierd and wonderful, it's just pure Dark Eldar, so no Talos, Mandrakes, etc, just Raiders, Warriors, and Incubi.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

unfortunately there is no scourge model yet but having an assault 3 gun has pretty much made them replace my warriors as the standard troop killer - warriors are now just there to fill in troop choices and have 1 or 2 cheap units to capture objectives


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> unfortunately there is no scourge model yet but having an assault 3 gun has pretty much made them replace my warriors as the standard troop killer - warriors are now just there to fill in troop choices and have 1 or 2 cheap units to capture objectives


ultimately I would agree with Liger, but at the same time, since scourge ARE Fast attack, and they cant capture points, so Ill have to see what I can do before I decide where everything is, and what they all do.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Abomination said:


> Phill 'The EverChosen' Kelly.


they could of let Jervis Johnson do it.............................


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> they could of let Jervis Johnson do it.............................


or the wonderful and no longer involved Gav thorpe....must i remind you of the one trick chaos pony? i'm sure the oodles of negative complaints by the chaotic masses have sunk in by now...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The other great thing about this codex with reading over it, it appears that it will require little to no FAQ as most rules eem well written and well translated in the English language and grammar


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> The other great thing about this codex with reading over it, it appears that it will require little to no FAQ as most rules eem well written and well translated in the English language and grammar


What may seem plain and straight forward may actually be twisted in the hands of an experienced power gamer in the very near future.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm so excited to read it myself! Only a few more hours...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

This thread was tainted by the mention of Gav thorpe.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've already seen some issues where things might be vague, but overall things seem good on the whole.


----------



## Alpha Legionnaire (Oct 15, 2010)

World Eater XII said:


> This thread was tainted by the mention of Gav thorpe.


THIS THREAD IS CLOSED BY THE HOLY INQUISITION OF THE EMPEROR.


Also how're the special rules and point costs? Are we looking at the next top-tier book, or is this just a 'strong' codex, like nilla marines or chaos?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Alpha Legionnaire said:


> Also how're the special rules and point costs? Are we looking at the next top-tier book, or is this just a 'strong' codex, like nilla marines or chaos?


... what world are you living in where Chaos is a strong book?

Dark Eldar will likely shape up to be a good Codex. Players that take balanced lists will likely excel, but people that try to focus too much on a single aspect of the army will fail badly.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> ... what world are you living in where Chaos is a strong book?


I assume he meant strong in the "Not totally OP, but can win games if the player puts a little effort in" use of the word, rather than "This army is so easy to play and so lol-worthily overpowered it makes me wonder what the designer was on so I can get some" use of the word.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not on the interwebz they haven't.


You guys ever take a spin over to the rumors forum here on heresy? there's a 95-page thread that contains most of the information you'll need to begin creating lists in the first 2-3 pages & then between pages 70-80 (I believe).

while the weapon / model stats aren't posted the changes from current are. Points costs for many choices aren't explicitly stated but are given in multiples of fire-warriors. ALL new 1st wave models have had their showcase on the GW website and most of them have been displayed in the same rumor thread... Madcowcrazy has done a fantastic job.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds like a reason to pick up where I left last time... 2 warrioirs...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sethis said:


> I assume he meant strong in the "Not totally OP, but can win games if the player puts a little effort in" use of the word, rather than "This army is so easy to play and so lol-worthily overpowered it makes me wonder what the designer was on so I can get some" use of the word.


Er, okay. Except the latter types of books don't even exist in 40k currently. =/ 

Yes, I know people are going to scream cheese about the Imperial Guard.

Anyway, I'ma not take this any more off-topic.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I know most people seem primarily interested in rules/models, but has anyone managed a peak into the fluff changes/additions?


Ya, I saw it today; there's a lot of good fluff in there.
I like a lot of the changes.
I was hoping for a Solitaire.
I'm irratated by the lack of Kruellagh.
I am dismayed that one army can field two Archons (seems illogical).


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Syko515 said:


> or the wonderful and no longer involved Gav thorpe....must i remind you of the one trick chaos pony? i'm sure the oodles of negative complaints by the chaotic masses have sunk in by now...


ukeuked in my mouth.



Blue Liger said:


> The other great thing about this codex with reading over it, it appears that it will require little to no FAQ as most rules eem well written and well translated in the English language and grammar



Straight forward rules from GW, is it 2012 already?



World Eater XII said:


> This thread was tainted by the mention of Gav thorpe.


Again that name :angry:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Ya, I saw it today; there's a lot of good fluff in there.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> I am dismayed that one army can field two Archons (seems illogical).


I'm amused at the thought of having two rival kabals raiding the same planet, and competing with each other for the most slaves taken (including sabotaging each others plans in various sneaky ways of course). You could have one half of your force (say, the wyches and jetbikes) painted in one scheme, while the other half (warriors and incubi perhaps) are painted in another, similar-but-slightly-different scheme.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I'm amused at the thought of having two rival kabals raiding the same planet, and competing with each other for the most slaves taken (including sabotaging each others plans in various sneaky ways of course). You could have one half of your force (say, the wyches and jetbikes) painted in one scheme, while the other half (warriors and incubi perhaps) are painted in another, similar-but-slightly-different scheme.


I'd be more amused if the poeople who fielded two Archons had to make a d6 roll for every unit to see if a unit decides to backstab their "compatriots".


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I'm amused at the thought of having two rival kabals raiding the same planet, and competing with each other for the most slaves taken (including sabotaging each others plans in various sneaky ways of course). You could have one half of your force (say, the wyches and jetbikes) painted in one scheme, while the other half (warriors and incubi perhaps) are painted in another, similar-but-slightly-different scheme.


Just for fun, I'd roll a d3 to see if a) Archon one wins. b) Archon two wins. c) One of the other Dark Eldar played them against each other and reaps all the benefit.


----------

